# I got a chocolate chip starfish today!!!



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

im sooooo exited to put it in the ol tank-a-roo!! you think mysis shrimp will be good for him to eat or does anyone have a better suggestion??


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

Chocolate chips are not reef safe and will also eats any critters it can get like snails, crabs, shrimp, docile sleeping fish etc. Definitely carnivores.


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

yes they are lol i have one its in my 110 basically i feed it as much as i can lol he always comes to the top of the tank and lays half over i will take some krill and put it right on the center of him he loves it he goes to the same place everytime lololol personally i think he has memory but wifey says i have lost it hahahahahahahaha

and my sea bass really diggs in lol he always comes to the top and i hand feed him lots lol


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Mysis are good but what else is your tank stocked with? Corals?


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

i was going to say the same thing..they will eat coral...i just saw one at my lfs today and they are awesome looking but they eat corals and i do evenually want them. yay how exciting...they are soooo neat.


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

they will only eat the nice ones LOL..But no joke i would never put one in my tank.. GOOD LUCK


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

well megan looks like corals are out of the question now
No wait ive got it
i'll sell you a frag when you want to give him some treats to munch on


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

Now THAT'S FUNNY *r2 *r2 *r2 *r2 *r2 *r2 *r2 *r2 *r2


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

Ehhh don't sweat it, if he turns naughty throw him in the sump, that is what I did.


----------



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

Lol thanx for all the imput guys... I don't have corals yet... Will prob be a while before I get them... Just playin around with the diff critters I can get right now  Orion... My star fish is doin the same thing... [email protected] the top folded over! Lol I like him! Phil... U've got it comin for ya when I get to work tomorrow!    lol


----------

